# MR Enterography



## SWheeldon

Is there any documentation out there that states to code both 74183 and 72197 for MR Enterography?  I know that enterography is the study of the intestines, and they are located thoughout the abdomen and the pelvis.  But if a report headed as MR Enterography that has a technique that only mentions the abdomen and documents the rectum/bladder/prostate, wouldn't that also include the pelvis?  And do you have to have an order for both the abdomen and pelvis in order to code for both?

CT Enterography is coded for both, so why not MR?

Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja

http://radiographics.rsna.org/content/30/2/367.full


----------



## jgf-CPC

74183 & 72197 MRI Enterography Abd W & W/O for Crohn's
(CT Enterography is preferred exam). Since all areas are seen then you would use both codes. I found this when we needed the info for our centers. Hope it helps!


----------



## donnajrichmond

SWheeldon said:


> Is there any documentation out there that states to code both 74183 and 72197 for MR Enterography?  I know that enterography is the study of the intestines, and they are located thoughout the abdomen and the pelvis.  But if a report headed as MR Enterography that has a technique that only mentions the abdomen and documents the rectum/bladder/prostate, wouldn't that also include the pelvis?  And do you have to have an order for both the abdomen and pelvis in order to code for both?
> 
> CT Enterography is coded for both, so why not MR?
> 
> Thanks!



MR Enterography is a protocol.  It does not have a universal definition.  Your radiologis should document what he actually did, not what internal protocol was used.  Same with CT enterography, CT cystogram, etc.  There are no CPT codes for any of those procedures, so, without defined technique, you cannot code them correctly.  
If your technique only documents abdmen and you believe that pelvis is also done, then it needs to go back to the radiologist for clarification.


----------



## SWheeldon

Thank you all!


----------

